# 4 wheelers at Crain Creek



## rayed41 (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone fished since the storm and know if 4 wheelers were getting through all the new snow we got. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Everything I've heard says it's good to go. That comes from 3 different groups out today.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

4 wd fine or are chains needed also ?


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I talked to two groups who got stuck numerous times on quads today. They are talking sleds tomorrow.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I was there today and there is a lot of snow. I went out around 3.5 miles with little or no trouble. BUT, coming in was another story. I got stuck a couple times cause I had a hard time finding the trail. The wind kicked up late AM and started that drifting crap. I will say that it's not bad if you stay on the trail though. It was also brutally cold with that SSW wind coming at you on your way in. Make sure you bring your shovels to dig out if you come up. Oh yeah, only got one eye (18"er) and lost another at the hole.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Plenty of people out this afternoon. It isn't easy but it can be done. Saw a few places where people got stuck. Not much of a trail with this wind. Way colder than I expected. Most everybody said fishing sucked today.... Cracks are workin with this wind, wow was it COLD and nasty out there!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

The guys I spoke with reported on their trips out......different story this morning about their trips in! It got windy yesterday and created drifting problems.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Were out here now. Wasnt bad on way out, never got stuck but have chains on all 4....fishin is slow marking very little but have pulled 10 and dropped a couple 6 guys


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the updated report.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Have been out of the shanty a few times and drifts are forming around all the shantys so im sure the whole lake and the somewhat trail is doing...up to 19 fish but by no means is it a great bite.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You're half way there eyefisher2. Pimples or jiggin raps? How deep of water are you in? Good luck & be safe.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Apr 9, 2012)

EYEFISHER2 said:


> Have been out of the shanty a few times and drifts are forming around all the shantys so im sure the whole lake and the somewhat trail is doing...up to 19 fish but by no means is it a great bite.


Thanks for the Report!! Greatly appreciated by us "Weekend Warriors"!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Are these 2 or 4 wheel drive four wheelers getting stuck. I have a four wheel drive bike that I was going to bring up but I also have an older snowmobile

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Pimples doin the most damage and we have 4x4 quAds with chains on all 4 tires havent got stuck YET. 24 FOW


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys are serious! Shouldnt get stuck with chains on all 4 tires.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Ended our day with a 6 man limit at 430 started close to 8am Took a while but it finally happened. Great day on the ice with some great friends. Hopefully tomorrow brings it again. Nothing huge but a few fish near or just over 10#s


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like a good day on the water! We are either heading out of there or Catawba tomorrow....not far apart but heard catawba was a mess "snow wise"....hopefully get some goodluck poundin them pimples!! Tight Lines!


----------



## polar eyez (Jan 6, 2007)

We are out here right now. Slow so far for us. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Planning on going out early Sunday morning. I have all my own gear, minus the 4-wheeler which is broke down recently. Will be walking if I have to but would be happy to pay someone for a ride out. 
Good Luck All !!

Longspur


----------



## BBB (Sep 12, 2007)

I am loaded up and ready for the morning on the quad. I could pull you out if you have a sled


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Sent you a pm BBB. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

todays fish!745-240


----------



## fordman (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you guys leaving out of crane creek? I was going out of catawba but haven't since the last snow. I'm just looking for a place to get out with my 4 wheeler. No chains, just 4x4.


----------



## polar eyez (Jan 6, 2007)

I was out of that way with a side x side. No problem. Had to work a little bit no problem 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 68TheJackyl68 (Feb 5, 2014)

Went out of Crane Creek this afternoon, didn't go out far enough...but dang glad I had AWD on the quad, no chains wasn't too bad. Hate to of tried it with 2WD.


----------

